# Mouse Gun Draw: LCP vs CW380



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

A while back, I decided I wanted a Ruger LCP. Waiting for availability, I stumbled across the Kahr CW380 on line. Having handled both, it's a much better shooter, for only $30 more "street". The guy at he LGS stated that he felt the LCP might still be better because it was smoother and better for a pocket holster draw. I don't have a place to try drawing. I don't think I am we'll enough trained to do it correctly. I am in a chicken/egg situation. What do you all think?


----------

